# Karpfenangeln an der Donau bei den Häfen in Schlögen



## philipp88 (14. Mai 2013)

Hallo an alle!

Kann mir vllt wer etwas übers karpfenangeln in den Häfen von Schlögen weiterhelfen?

Habe vor Anfang JUni je 3 Tage Session zu machen und wollt
Mal fragen ob wer eventuell schmal dort auf Karpfen gefischt hat?
Vom Köder her würde ich Boilies mit Fischgeschmack nehmen.Tipps gerne auch per persönlicher Mail

____________________________________
MfG philipp


----------

